# Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.



## OldGrandfather (17. März 2008)

*Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

In der Regel ist es ja so, dass wenn man an einem gerät (z.B. Grafikkarte) herumschraubt, dann ist die Garantie weg. Was ist aber, wenn man jetzt den Lüfter Demontiert, einen Wasserkühler draufsetzt und die Gragikkarte macht nach ein paar Wochen die Biege - mit der Bedingung, dass der Wasserkühler ordnungsgemäß verbaut wurde und der Schaden nicht am Umbau liegt. 

Mir ist das mal so eingefallen, weil mir das schonmal passiert ist, dass die Grafikkarte aus heiterem Himmel nicht mehr funktionierte, das war direkt eine Woche nachdem ich sie kaufte - an der Grafikkarte wurde aber verändert oder geschraubt.

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn die Grafikkarte mit Wasserkühlung kaputt geht, ohne, dass der Umbau daran schuld ist?


----------



## flipflop (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

Da Du den Zustand der Karte änderst, wird die Garantie weg sein, da sonst der Hersteller ja für die Funktion eines Produktes eines anderen Herstellers haften würde - wer tut sich das freiwillig an?


----------



## Sev7eNup (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

so ist es... sobald du irgend eine Art von Änderung direkt an einer Hardware vornimmst entfällt die Garantie.. das fängt damit an, wenn du z.B deine Prozi übertaktest


----------



## NixBlick (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				flipflop am 17.03.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du den Zustand der Karte änderst, wird die Garantie weg sein, da sonst der Hersteller ja für die Funktion eines Produktes eines anderen Herstellers haften würde - wer tut sich das freiwillig an?


Er sagt wenn es nicht am Kühler liegt, Garantie is trotzdem futsch, leider.


----------



## absolute-heike (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				NixBlick am 17.03.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> flipflop am 17.03.2008 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher Händler überprüft eigentlich, ob der GraKa Kühler irgendwann mal abgebaut wurde?

Ich versteh immer nicht, wie er das nachweisen will... Ist doch genauso wie beim übertakten, oder? Das findet auch keiner raus...

Wenn die Grafikkarte also kaputt geht, kann man doch den Standardkühler einfach wieder drauf schrauben... Wenn natürlich ein Garantie-Siegel an der Karte angebracht ist, dann okay! Aber an welcher Karte gibts schon so ein Ding?


----------



## flipflop (17. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



> Ich versteh immer nicht, wie er das nachweisen will... Ist doch genauso wie beim übertakten, oder? Das findet auch keiner raus...
> 
> Wenn die Grafikkarte also kaputt geht, kann man doch den Standardkühler einfach wieder drauf schrauben... Wenn natürlich ein Garantie-Siegel an der Karte angebracht ist, dann okay! Aber an welcher Karte gibts schon so ein Ding?



Das sind die Niederungen der praktischen Beweisführung in die sich im vorhinaus hinabzugeben keinen Sinn macht.
Diskussionsgrundlage kann nur das theoretische Recht sein, der Rest ist fallabhängig.
Nebenbei ist das eine Sache des Anstands und des gegenseitigen Respekts bzw. sozialen Verhaltens solche eventuell existierende Lücken nicht zu nutzen.
Aber darüber haben wir hier ja schon zur genüge diskutiert...


----------



## Snake74147 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				flipflop am 17.03.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich versteh immer nicht, wie er das nachweisen will... Ist doch genauso wie beim übertakten, oder? Das findet auch keiner raus...
> >
> > Wenn die Grafikkarte also kaputt geht, kann man doch den Standardkühler einfach wieder drauf schrauben... Wenn natürlich ein Garantie-Siegel an der Karte angebracht ist, dann okay! Aber an welcher Karte gibts schon so ein Ding?
> 
> ...


Omg - was ist das für doofe/bescheurte Einstellung?
Die Grafikkarten werden immer heißer - das ist nunmal so.
Eine Wasserkühlung macht also immer mehr sinn.
Und warum soll er den Hersteller 200!!! € in den Arsch schieben, nur weil die 5 min nen Kühler raufpappen und dadrauf Garantie geben.
Wenn er den Kühler ordnungsgemäß montiert hat, hat er der Grafikkarte sozusagen einen Gefallen getan, da die Wärme schneller abgefördert wurde (gute WaKü vorrausgesetzt).

Demzufolge hat der Händler vom Kundenrechtlichen hergesehen nix zu sagen - aber welcher Händler will dafür schon aufkommen, wenn er den Kunden betrügen kann und er gleich eine neue kauft-.- .



Wenn der kühler also ordnungsgemäß montiert und demontiert wurde, würde ich es versuchen, da du an der Karte selber im Prinzip nix verändert hast.


----------



## Goliath110 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				Snake74147 am 18.03.2008 06:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Omg - was ist das für doofe/bescheurte Einstellung?


Ist es nicht. Es ist anständig. Wie es sich gehört(eigentlich!)


> Die Grafikkarten werden immer heißer - das ist nunmal so.
> Eine Wasserkühlung macht also immer mehr sinn.
> Und warum soll er den Hersteller 200!!! € in den Arsch schieben, nur weil die 5 min nen Kühler raufpappen und dadrauf Garantie geben.


Du sagst es ja selber: die Hersteller geben Garantie darauf das die Karte mit dem Kühler Ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein kann man die Garantie in Anspruch nehemen.


> Wenn er den Kühler ordnungsgemäß montiert hat, hat er der Grafikkarte sozusagen einen Gefallen getan, da die Wärme schneller abgefördert wurde (gute WaKü vorrausgesetzt).


Ist völlig egal da die Garantiebestimmungen des Herstellers verletzt wurden


> Demzufolge hat der Händler vom Kundenrechtlichen hergesehen nix zu sagen - aber welcher Händler will dafür schon aufkommen, wenn er den Kunden betrügen kann und er gleich eine neue kauft-.- .
> 
> Wenn der kühler also ordnungsgemäß montiert und demontiert wurde, würde ich es versuchen, da du an der Karte selber im Prinzip nix verändert hast.


*Das ist Betrug* und wurde schon oft genug hier diskutiert.


----------



## Snake74147 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



> *Das ist Betrug* und wurde schon oft genug hier diskutiert.


Es ist also Betrug auf sein Recht zu bestehen - interessant.


----------



## Atropa (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				Snake74147 am 18.03.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Das ist Betrug* und wurde schon oft genug hier diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Es ist also Betrug auf sein Recht zu bestehen - interessant.



Dann darf man sich aber nicht auch beschweren, wenn sich der Händler/Hersteller auf sein Recht beruft und den Garantieanspruch verwehrt. Da bei einem Umbau der Kühler ganz klar die Garantie erlischt.


----------



## Goliath110 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				Snake74147 am 18.03.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Das ist Betrug* und wurde schon oft genug hier diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Es ist also Betrug auf sein Recht zu bestehen - interessant.


Es ist eben nicht Dein Recht. Wenn Du den Kühler demontierst erlischt die Garantie und somit hast Du kein Recht mehr sie umzutauschen und wenn Du es doch versuchst ist es BETRUG. Ganz einfach.

Ich finde der Thread kann jetzt von einem CC/CO geclosed werden. Alles wichtige wurde gesagt und was jetzt noch kommt wurde schon oft genug diskutiert.


----------



## flipflop (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



> Demzufolge hat der Händler vom Kundenrechtlichen hergesehen nix zu sagen - aber welcher Händler will dafür schon aufkommen, wenn er den Kunden betrügen kann und er gleich eine neue kauft-.- .





> Es ist also Betrug auf sein Recht zu bestehen - interessant.



Die Garantie ist eine *freiwillige, zusätzliche* Leistung des Herstellers!!!
Dementsprechend kann er gesetzlich und moralisch damit natürlich machen, was er will und sie entsprechend koppeln - die gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen wie die Gewäjrleistung bleiben ja schließlich unberührt, da es ja immer noch nur um *freiwillige, zusätzliche* Leistungen geht!

Du bestehst also nicht auf ein Recht, sondern begehst vorsätzlich eine arglistige Täuschung - wie bereits beschrieben: Betrug.

Deine Einstellung ist leider von Unwissen geprägt und von kindlicher Naivität.

Die moralische Diskussion will ich hier nicht erneut führen, das habe ich (dachte ich) klar ausgedrückt.
Es ist aber erschreckend, dass immer wieder sogar darauf gedrängt wird, dies zu tun.
Das würde mir als Forenbetreiber zu denken geben und alle Alarmglocken schrillen lassen


----------



## NixBlick (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				Snake74147 am 18.03.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Das ist Betrug* und wurde schon oft genug hier diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Es ist also Betrug auf sein Recht zu bestehen - interessant.


LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
Also wie nun schon öfter gesagt kein Recht. Zweitens wenn es ein Recht wäre hättest du es nur unter der Bedinung das du nichts Veränderst. So wie der Staat das recht auf Freiheit beschränken kann wenn du irgendwas falsches tust. Dirttens bestehst du nicht auf dein "Recht" sonder versuchst es unter vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zubekommen.


----------



## pazifismus (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

mal so ne frage zischendurch wie is die sache dann mir der gewähleistung?
sagen wir mal ich kauf ne graka montie ne wakü natürlich alles ordnungsgeß. die karte hat nach nen sagen wir mal nen halben jahr nen defekt.
kann ich das ding dann ohne problem umtauschen oder nicht?

meines wissens nach hat man ja 2 jahre gesetzliche gewährleistung. diese bezieht sich jedoch auf mängel die beim kauf schon vorhanden sind. wenn die graka nach nen halben jahr def ist, ist sie das ja im normalfall nur aufgrunddessen defekt da beim kauf schon etwas nicht gepasst hat da die dinger ja normalerweise mehrere jahre (5+) halten sollten oder etwa nicht.


----------



## flipflop (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

Richtig.

Das ist dann eine Sache der Beweisführung.
Da es als Gebrauchsgüterkauf ist, erfolgt eine Beweislastumkehr zum Käufer erst nach 6 Monaten.
Erst dannach musst Du beweisen, dass die Modifikation nicht für den Defekt verantwortlich ist.

Eine Gewährleistung bei Modifikationen, falschem Gebrauch etc.  ist aber in den AGB der Händler auszuschließen und das wird natürlich auch gemacht, lies Dir einfach mal eine paar davon durch.


----------



## pazifismus (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

werds einfach drauf an kommen lassen wenn ich mir demnächst ne graka kauf und sie mit wakü ausstatte. sollt sie nen defekt haben bin ich nur froh das ich kein gewissen hab und rumlügen kann wie ich will.


----------



## flipflop (18. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

Eventuell kann man das ja auch vorher abklären und aushandeln, dass eine Modifikation mit einem geeigneten Kühler bei fachlich richtiger Montage nicht zum Verlust der Garantie (Hersteller) oder Gewährleistung (Händler) führt.
Wäre sicher der beste Weg für alle.


----------



## pazifismus (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*

problem an der sache ist das man sich das alles schriftlich holen muss mit unterschrift, stempel und das is mehr als nur aufwendig. vorallem wenn man im internet bestellt. dann wen man nichts schriftlichh hat steiten die im normalfall alle abmachungen ab und das is dann noch blöder für einen. da das montieren des originalkühlers dann nicht mehr geht


----------



## INU-ID (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				OldGrandfather am 17.03.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel ist es ja so, dass wenn man an einem gerät (z.B. Grafikkarte) herumschraubt, dann ist die Garantie weg.


Das denken viele, stimmt aber eigentlich nicht.

Denn:



			
				flipflop am 18.03.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Garantie ist eine *freiwillige, zusätzliche* Leistung des Herstellers!!!



Und genau so freiwillig bleibt sie in den allermeisten Fällen (eigentlich immer, allerdings stellen sich einige Händler auch mal blöd an, dann einfach direkt an den Hersteller wenden) weiter bestehen wenn man zb. einen Kühler wechselt.

Außer es wird vom Hersteller/Händler *explizit* darauf hingewiesen das man zb. einen Kühlertausch nicht toleriert. (ist mir von keinem Hersteller Bekannt)

Meine Erfahrungen (Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte, usw bzw. auch Shops wie Alternate, Dupp  usw) sind folgende:

Ist der Defekt auf die Änderung zurück zu führen, zb. das beim Wechsel des Kühlers ein Bauteil beschädigt wurde, oder ein Kühler verwendet wurde der nicht für das zu kühlende Objekt geeignet war, dann bekommt man auch eine Absage.
Stehen die 2 Sachen, Änderung und Defekt, allerdings in keinem Zusammenhang, dann gibts auch Garantie.

So wird es jedenfalls von den meisten Händlern/Herstellern gehandhabt.

Das ist genau wie mit dem Übertakten, wo jeder sagt "wurde dies oder das einmal übertaktet verfällt die Garantie" - das ist auch Quatsch. Theoretisch ja, wird es in der Praxis aber anders gesehen.

Ich stütze diese Aussage auf persönliche Erfahrungen und Gespräche mit Händlern/Herstellern.

Einige Erinnern sich zb. noch an das Asus A8N-SLI. Dieses Mainboard hatte einen Lüfter der in der Regel recht schnell ausgefallen ist. Man konnte das Mobo einschicken, oder sich von Asus einen neuen Kühler schicken lassen - und solange man das Mobo beim Umbau nicht beschädigt hat galt auch die Garantie weiter.

Und so sehen das die meisten Hersteller (und namenhaften Händler), auch wenn einige User (meistens die wo noch nie einen Garantieanspruch hatten oder mal an einen dusseligen Händler geraten sind) das Gegenteil behaupten.....

Wichtig ist nur das man die Hardware im Garantiefall wieder so zurückbauen kann wie man sie bekommen hat - eine geköpfte CPU zb. wird man also auch dann nicht getauscht bekommen wenn der Defekt nichts mit dem entfernen des HS zu tun hat.


----------



## flipflop (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



> Und genau so freiwillig bleibt sie in den allermeisten Fällen (eigentlich immer, allerdings stellen sich einige Händler auch mal blöd an, dann einfach direkt an den Hersteller wenden) weiter bestehen wenn man zb. einen Kühler wechselt.



Bei der Garantie ist nicht der Händler, sondern der Hersteller Dein Ansprechpartner. Nur wenn die Abwicklung durch Absprache vom Hersteller auf den Händler übertragen wurde (wie dies Asus z.B. tut und in seiner Komponenten Garantie http://support.asus.de/repair/repair.aspx?SLanguage=de-de explizit ausführt), gehst Du damit an den Händler.
Ansonsten ist der Händler der Ansprechpartner für die Gewährleistung.



> Außer es wird vom Hersteller/Händler *explizit* darauf hingewiesen das man zb. einen Kühlertausch nicht toleriert. (ist mir von keinem Hersteller Bekannt)



Auch solche Einschränkungen werden in diesen AGBs behandelt unter Haftungsausschluss.




> Ist der Defekt auf die Änderung zurück zu führen, zb. das beim Wechsel des Kühlers ein Bauteil beschädigt wurde, oder ein Kühler verwendet wurde der nicht für das zu kühlende Objekt geeignet war, dann bekommt man auch eine Absage.
> Stehen die 2 Sachen, Änderung und Defekt, allerdings in keinem Zusammenhang, dann gibts auch Garantie.
> So wird es jedenfalls von den meisten Händlern/Herstellern gehandhabt..



Das ist schön für den Kunden, wenn es so läuft, und wenn der Fehler definitiv nicht am Lühler lag ja prinzipiell auch richtig.
Allerdings läuft das dann unter Kulanz bzw. Kundenfreundlichkeit. Ist ja ein hart umkämpfter Markt. Rein rechtlich besteht aber kein Anspruch - und darum geht es in dieser Diskussion ja.
Außerdem macht es für mich einen großen Unterschied, ob man dem Hersteller/Händler das so erklärt und entsprechend auf die Kulanz hofft, oder ob man einfach so tut, als hätte man eine Modifikation (die rein rechtlich nun mal aufgrund des Haftungsauschlusses hierbei zum Verfall der Ansprüche führt) nie vorgenommen. Denn das wäre dann eben der erwähnte Betrug.



> Das ist genau wie mit dem Übertakten, wo jeder sagt "wurde dies oder das einmal übertaktet verfällt die Garantie" - das ist auch Quatsch. Theoretisch ja, wird es in der Praxis aber anders gesehen.



Gleiches Spiel - wenn das kulanterweise übernommen wird ist es ja super von den Herstellern / Händlern - aber ohne rechtliche Verpflichtung, wenn die Haftung ausgeschlossen wurde - hier heisst es eben AGBs lesen und ggf. auf die NAchsicht bauen.



> Einige Erinnern sich zb. noch an das Asus A8N-SLI. Dieses Mainboard hatte einen Lüfter der in der Regel recht schnell ausgefallen ist. Man konnte das Mobo einschicken, oder sich von Asus einen neuen Kühler schicken lassen - und solange man das Mobo beim Umbau nicht beschädigt hat galt auch die Garantie weiter.



Das ist leider kein vergleichbarer Fall, da der Umtausch mit dem von Asus ja offiziell angesegneten Kühler keine unerlaubte Modifikation darstellte. Damit liegt auch kein Haftungsausschuss vor. Das hat Asus ja hauptsächlich zur Kostenminderung so gehandhabt.



> Und so sehen das die meisten Hersteller (und namenhaften Händler), auch wenn einige User (meistens die wo noch nie einen Garantieanspruch hatten oder mal an einen dusseligen Händler geraten sind) das Gegenteil behaupten.....



Wie gesagt, Ansprechpartner sowie rechtlichen Anspruch und praktische Handhabung nicht durcheinanderwürfeln.



> Wichtig ist nur das man die Hardware im Garantiefall wieder so zurückbauen kann wie man sie bekommen hat - eine geköpfte CPU zb. wird man also auch dann nicht getauscht bekommen wenn der Defekt nichts mit dem entfernen des HS zu tun hat.



Genau, allerdings ist der Umbau anzugeben - das ist der entscheidende Punkt in dieser ganzen Diskussion.
Arglistiges Verschweigen ist nun mal weder rechtlich noch moralisch in Ordnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				flipflop am 19.03.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> _vielt text_



hab gerade mal bei alternate nachgelesen - alle agb-passagen, die sich auf änderungen durch den kunden beziehen, beinhalten ein "gewährleistung erlischt, wenn der schaden dadurch hervorgehoben wurde".
d.h. auch mit einem anderen kühler hat man gewährleistung z.b. darauf, dass der chip den standard-takt überlebt.
aber: 
es gibt auch eine klausel, die die beweislast für dieses "nicht dadurch verursacht" unabhängig von der zeit seit dem kauf dem kunden anlastet.
d.h. man sollte schon quadro käufer sein, damit sich gutachter(find dafür erstmal einen)+ggf. anwalt auszahlen 



bezüglich nachweis in umgekehrter richtung:
bei übertackten ist das relativ aufwendig und es kann wohl mir recht davon ausgegangen werden, dass sich die händler/hersteller nicht jedesmal die mühe machen.
aber einen ausgetauschten kühler kann man z.t. an den schrauben, an wlp resten, anderer wlp, mehrfach genutzter wärmeleitpads,... einwandfrei erkennen und schon eine unterschiedlich starke verstaubung kann auf den ersten blick ein hinweis auf eine sorgfältigere kontrolle geben.



wenn man auf der sicheren seite sein will, würde ich aber, bevor ich 200€ aufpreis für ne black pearl zahle, erstmal bei z.b. watercool nachfragen.
die bieten zumindest die montage als service an und afaik ist dann auch ne garantie dabei - und das ganze für ne 10er potenz weniger 
(aquacomputer hat auch mal ne zeitlang kühler montiert - allerdings hatten sie damals probleme mit dem höhenausgleich. ob sie das immer noch anbieten, weiß ich nicht)


----------



## INU-ID (19. März 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung und Garantieanspruch.*



			
				flipflop am 19.03.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Garantie ist nicht der Händler, sondern der Hersteller Dein Ansprechpartner.


Natürlich, sofern die Garantie nicht vom Händler gegeben wird. Nur wendet man sich in Problemfällen immer erst an den Händler, auch wenn die Garantie vom Hersteller kommt. 



			
				flipflop am 19.03.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schön für den Kunden, wenn es so läuft, und wenn der Fehler definitiv nicht am Lühler lag ja prinzipiell auch richtig.
> Allerdings läuft das dann unter Kulanz bzw. Kundenfreundlichkeit. Ist ja ein hart umkämpfter Markt. Rein rechtlich besteht aber kein Anspruch - und darum geht es in dieser Diskussion ja.


Dann solltest du dir das Posting des Threaderstellers nochmal durchlesen.
Über was andere hier diskutieren interessiert mich nicht.   

Auf den Rest deines Postings gehe ich nicht weiter ein, da du am Thema vorbei "erzählst"... (es geht darum wie es "gehandhabt" wird, dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es sich um Garantie, Gewähr oder Kulanz handelt - was zählt ist was hinten rauskomt)

MFG


----------

